
Job search site Indeed.com acquired by Recruit Co. Ltd - clamprecht
http://www.indeed.com/pressrel/indeed-announces-acquisition-by-recruit-co-ltd.jsp
======
T-R
Even after the Recruit scandal[1], Recruit still has pretty much an absolute
monopoly on HR in Japan. Their massive recruiting events are the primary
method of finding a job. At the events, applicants are commoditized by filling
out forms with the same subset of credentials, everyone wears pretty much the
same suit, and even those with naturally lighter hair dye it black. Recruiting
events for students and recent grads are separate from those for the
previously employed (which are not as well attended by major companies).
They're a major contributor to the status quo in Japan where high school and
college names are the most important credential (which makes entrance exam
scores of the utmost importance), introductory pay is low, and where those who
leave a previous job have a difficult time finding a new one.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recruit_scandal>

~~~
nandemo
> _At the events, applicants are commoditized by filling out forms with the
> same subset of credentials, everyone wears pretty much the same suit, and
> even those with naturally lighter hair dye it black._

I'm confused. Why is this particularly related to Recruit? Those rules are
observed in any recruiting event in Japan. E.g. students are often recruited
at on-campus events, which as far as I know have nothing to do with Recruit.
Neither has the weird custom of hand-written resumes.

------
sgdesign
Recruit is one of those huge companies that people don't know about outside of
Japan, another one being Rakuten. These companies (as well as Tencent, Baidu,
etc.) are starting to set their sights on Silicon Valley and I think you're
going to see some pretty aggressive moves from them as they try to catch up
with (or outright buy out) US companies.

~~~
LeonidasXIV
In the case of Rakuten it currently looks like a total disaster, the global
Rakuten site is only a tad bit less ugly than the japanese one and machine
translated, rendering it more or less useless.

I'm sure Amazon.co.jp wouldn't fare well in Japan either if they were doing
such a half-assed job as the english Rakuten site.

~~~
nandemo
For what is worth, Rakuten is #1 at online retail in Japan. Amazon.co.jp is #2
but the difference is pretty significant.

------
citricsquid
Potentially relevant, the new parent (Recruit) intends on going public soon
[1]

[1] <http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/business/T120626005277.htm>

------
dsolomon
Indeed.com was pretty much trash anyway. Maybe they can sell it as a write-off

~~~
mtoddh
Wow, I'm surprised to hear this- Fred Wilson had described them as one of the
most successful companies in their portfolio [1].

[1] [http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/indeed-a-hiring-
powerhouse.h...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/indeed-a-hiring-
powerhouse.html)

~~~
dsolomon
Fred who and AVwhat?

The posters sent that site's credibility down the drain years ago. Good
riddance.

